# GE Profile Ice Cube Dispenser Problem



## homebrewer (Dec 21, 2006)

Greetings. I have a GE Profile (Model is TFH 24PR) where the ice dispenser only sends out crushed ice no matter what position the switch is in (cubed/crushed). The water dispenser works fine. Up to this point I have never had an issue with it other than an occasional frozen water line. 

Any ideas? The box is roughly 12 years old and I really don't want to replace entire unit. If it is a problem with the switch, is this an easy fix?

Thanks.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> TFH 24PR


That is part of a full model#.



> the ice dispenser only sends out crushed ice no matter what position the switch is in (cubed/crushed).


A common trouble area...
http://www.applianceaid.com/frig-dispenser.html#cubes

jeff.


----------

